# 2012 Tarpon Tomorrow Pro/Am Dates Set



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tarpon Tomorrow Pro/Am Website

Dates are set: Port O'Connor ONLY - No Galveston tournament.

August 25-26, 2012
September 8-9, 2012


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*No galveston*

I have not fished any of the tourneys but out of curiosity why no galveston tourney??


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Productivity and preferred ..... POC is more productive, easier to fish and 90% of the guys fishing the tournament prefer to fish there.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Scott. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

O.K there is bird island, airportflats, n.shore flats, pass cavallo, s. shore decross pt., outside south jettie, inside south jettie, outsde north jettie and 20+/- miles beach front , anyone care to coment on august and september where the silver ladies where abouts will be


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

bbl58 said:


> O.K there is bird island, airportflats, n.shore flats, pass cavallo, s. shore decross pt., outside south jettie, inside south jettie, outsde north jettie and 20+/- miles beach front , anyone care to coment on august and september where the silver ladies where abouts will be


D: all of the above

Come down and fish the tournament. When a couple dozen boats are working the area and chatting up the radio, you are sure to get on some fish.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*They will be*



bbl58 said:


> O.K there is bird island, airportflats, n.shore flats, pass cavallo, s. shore decross pt., outside south jettie, inside south jettie, outsde north jettie and 20+/- miles beach front , anyone care to coment on august and september where the silver ladies where abouts will be


Where bait is most concentrated - and your odds will go up if you look at the places they have to funnel into.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I think I'll get a couple of buddies and give it a run. Looks like fun!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

bbl58 said:


> anyone care to coment on august and september where the silver ladies where abouts will be


Between the jetties and Cedar Bayou.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Wish I could join you guys this year. Reading the reports will have to suffice so make them good!


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Will be down in poc for a week then and will likely give it a go. Have limited experience tarpon fishing TX however was all into it when living in FL in the 90's. Would like to meet some tarpon guys and have fun trying.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm in! 
How many teams have you had in the past?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

captnickm said:


> I'm in!
> How many teams have you had in the past?


With the added interest we seem to be getting this year and the "I'll be there"s that I keep getting, we should have about 12 boats. Should be a good time - everybody stays at Clarks. good time.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Galveston is *way* too hit or miss. You can catch big tarpon in POC in the bay, even though the wind is blowing. Or inside the jetties. We're going to try it about June 5. I'm hearing reports of tarpon in POC for the past three weeks...


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> Galveston is *way* too hit or miss. You can catch big tarpon in POC in the bay, even though the wind is blowing. Or inside the jetties. We're going to try it about June 5. I'm hearing reports of tarpon in POC for the past three weeks...


Full grown or pups on the rocks?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Mostly pups on the rocks.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*One of these days Scott*

If these pipeline projects ever have me "home" when ya'll do this , you might talk me into joining in for fun - usually too far away in some godforsaken lands to get back -- have to pick my spots --


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tarpon Tomorrow is passing the banner of the Texas Tournament Series to Project Tarpon.... see details below...

(click here for information on how and why?)


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Some good reports coming in from all over the middle Texas coast - can't wait to get after 'em in August and get some tags stuck....


----------

